# Login for Myspace Message reads "The page isn't redirecting properly"



## Anice (Feb 4, 2007)

I am using firefox but also have explorer, i have been trying to login to my myspace and i keep getting the same message "The page isn't redirecting properly, Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete. This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.

I have deleted all my cache and cookies and temp internet files, restarted my comp, still wont work??? Anyone who can help???? Thank you all!

this is the link

http://www.myspace.com/Error.aspx?E...198314b30&EO=78c1056749df56e1804779601de6f912


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are not alone. Take a look at this thread...

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/375745-myspace-wont-load-only-site.html

Seems like clearing out cookies and caches fixes the problem in many cases.

EDIT: Before I forget; Welcome to TSG.


----------

